# Fort Pickens Road Closure



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

As of Sept 5th: "May be reopened late Wednesday or Thursday, possibly even Friday"

I sure hope they get it opened by then! I'm heading down that way tomorrow evening or early Friday morning. Anyone else heading out there this weekend? Supposed to be nice weather! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I called yesterday to see if it was opened and was told hopefully by Friday!!


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Sand has been cleared, still working on getting water off the road though:

http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011110908028


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Pickens road is now open per recording at 934-2656 at 9am...woohoo!


----------



## tkat (Jul 24, 2011)

Road is for sure opened. A buddy grought me a fine mess of mullet from Ft. pickens pier a couple days ago.


----------

